
As the Global Economy Falters, Bitcoin Offers an Alternative for Prosperity - posternut
https://news.bitcoin.com/global-economy-bitcoins-benefits-shine/
======
googletazer
The article correctly identified the most useful aspect of bitcoins - they're
difficult to be seized by capricious governments.

